# Help sexing turtles



## MichelanaTello

Hi everyone I was just wondering if anyone can help me to sex my two Razorback musk turtles please? Michelangelo is the lighter brown one on the left and Donatello is on the right.
Many thanks 😊 🐢 

Donatello is the one under the wood piece in the other photo and Michelangelo is against the glass 😊


----------



## Covey1701

MichelanaTello said:


> View attachment 360912
> Hi everyone I was just wondering if anyone can help me to sex my two Razorback musk turtles please? Michelangelo is the lighter brown one on the left and Donatello is on the right.
> Many thanks 😊 🐢
> 
> Donatello is the one under the wood piece in the other photo and Michelangelo is against the glass 😊
> View attachment 360914


Base on the tail notch i think michealangelo would be a girl and donatello is a boy. Can you tell their ages? They could be still to young to tell. Another way to tell is if their bottom shell (plastron) is curved inwards, its male. If its flat, its female.


----------



## MichelanaTello

Covey1701 said:


> Base on the tail notch i think michealangelo would be a girl and donatello is a boy. Can you tell their ages? They could be still to young to tell. Another way to tell is if their bottom shell (plastron) is curved inwards, its male. If its flat, its female.


Thankyou so much for your help! They are coming up to 2 years old in May so is it still too soon to tell? Sometimes Michelangelo gets ontop of Donatello and puts his face next to Donatellos going from side to side 😂. I’m not sure what it means when they do it? Donatello does it to Michelangelo sometimes too! Doesn’t look aggressive at all though😊


----------



## LiasisUK

Looks like 2 females to me


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Can you get a clearer picture of the tail of the one under the log? I think he is a male, but if they are as young as you say then not really possible to tell yet. Might be the camera angle but it looks like a larger tail, but he also looks a bit portly! Keep a close eye on how they act together as musks are not always tolerant of one another even if both female.


----------



## MichelanaTello

The top image is Michelangelo with arms up! And bottom is Donatello. Do these photos help anymore? Thankyou all for your help. 😊 🐢


----------



## MichelanaTello

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Can you get a clearer picture of the tail of the one under the log? I think he is a male, but if they are as young as you say then not really possible to tell yet. Might be the camera angle but it looks like a larger tail, but he also looks a bit portly! Keep a close eye on how they act together as musks are not always tolerant of one another even if both female.


I’ve just posted a couple more photos 😊. Thankyou for your help


----------



## LiasisUK

Still looks like 2 females to me


----------



## MichelanaTello

LiasisUK said:


> Still looks like 2 females to me


Ah amazing Thankyou so much 😊


----------

